# Lenovo laptop, Windows 10 and Synaptics touchpad - a bad mix



## GlynDDav (May 1, 2017)

I'm tweaking a laptop owned by a family member. It's the first I've used with Windows 10 and I've found it very glitchy. Notwithstanding, I've sorted everything out to my satisfaction except one problem: the touchpad operated cursor keeps freezing. The tap-to-click feature seems reluctant to behave a lot of the time too.

I've been Googling for fixes now over a week and not totally resolved it so you'll know that driver updates, uninstall/reinstall etc just hasn't worked. Nor has disabling features in the touchpad setup.

This apparently is a well known issue with both Lenovo laptops and I can find no definitive fix.

Here's the setup:

Lenovo Z50 70.
Windows 10
Synaptics touchpad and drivers

I have found a workaround using the simple expedient of a two or three finger tap or switching the touchpad on and off using Fn + F6 but I'd like to put it to bed.

Any ideas?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Lenovo IdeaPad Z50-70 Laptop* (support site)
From what I can determine, it has full driver support(chipset, graphic, audio, ethernet, wireless, touchpad, etc.) for Windows 10 64-bit.
What's the exact serial number on yours?

Does it have any issues when using an external USB or wireless mouse?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GlynDDav (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. Serial NumberPF0K8V1R I've not used an external mouse on it. The only thing I've used on USB was an SD card reader, no problems with that.

It is an incredibly well-supported machine and easy to update. Can't find a fix for this issue though, even though I've found many instances of it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to that serial number, you actually have THIS *Lenovo IdeaPad Z50-75* (machine type: 80EC00MFUK) laptop.
It also has full driver support for Windows 10 64-bit.
It was purchased in the U.K. and is under warranty until August 22, 2017.
If you suspect there's a hardware issue with it, you should have it repaired or replaced.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GlynDDav (May 1, 2017)

flavallee said:


> According to that serial number, you actually have THIS *Lenovo IdeaPad Z50-75* (machine type: 80EC00MFUK) laptop.
> It also has full driver support for Windows 10 64-bit.
> It was purchased in the U.K. and is under warranty until August 22, 2017.
> If you suspect there's a hardware issue with it, you should have it repaired or replaced.
> ...


My apologies, you are correct. It is a Z50-75.

I don't believe this to be a hardware issue. I think it's a driver conflict. One which many users of Windows 10 are facing if they have a Synaptics/Elan touchpad.

As I said in my OP: I've been able to refine the behaviour of this machine and even the touchpad performance is better now but this one tiny glitch remains.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

No apologies needed.
That's one reason why I request a serial number - to confirm a computer's identity.

I use a wireless mouse with any laptop because I find it much easier and quicker to use than using the touchpad.
If there's a known glitch with a Synaptics/Elan touchpad with Windows 10, I'm not aware of it because I don't use mine.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GlynDDav (May 1, 2017)

I don't normally use a laptop but I said I would sort this glitchy one, then I find out this is a worldwide issue. Hoping someone here has a solution because neither Microsoft or Lenovo have and Synaptics only support their products through other manufacturers who fit them.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What version of Windows 10 is it running?
Type *winver* in the search box and then press the Enter key.
When the small window appears, advise what "version" number and "build" number is listed there.

I've used nothing but Dell desktops and laptops since about 2009, and I've never used a Lenovo one.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GlynDDav (May 1, 2017)

Version 1607, Build no: 14393.1066

I'm just proceeding with the knowledge and experience gleaned since 1997 on all types of machine. I'm no professional though. Just a dabbler. I don't even have a branded PC. Mine is a non-label build.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have Version 1607 Build 14393, which is the "Anniversary Update" version.
Version 1703 Build 15063, which is the "Creators Update" version, was released last month.
I would suggest making the upgrade to see if it resolves the touchpad issue, but it may bring up new issues and may make the overall situation worse.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GlynDDav (May 1, 2017)

I didn't know about that upgrade. I'll try running it tomorrow as it's getting late here in the UK. Thanks for that. Do I note from your garb that you, like me, are a veteran?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not trying to encourage you to make the upgrade.
I just wanted to know what Windows 10 version is installed, and also make you aware of what the most current version is.
If you want to make the upgrade, do it at your own risk.

U.S. Army officer
Served 4-1/2 months in Vietnam before getting wounded. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GlynDDav (May 1, 2017)

I understand the risk but can also use system restore to revert back to the current version if needed.

British Army: Queen's Royal Irish Hussars and Ulster Defence Regiment. 3 years on Operation Banner, wounded and now pensioned.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not sure if System Restore is enabled by default in Windows 10.
And I've never used it, so I don't know how well it works.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GlynDDav (May 1, 2017)

I've seen it somewhere in at least one of the usual places. I've used it with great success in other versions.


----------

